# Eurotunnel Maintenance



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Just had an email about additional Euro Tunnel maintenance periods. The light blue periods are between 00:00 and 06:00 Saturdays. dark blue are normal maintenance periods. The Tunnel doesn't shut completely, just sections at a time. It can mean disruption to schedule times. It should only affect people travelling at short notice between 22:00 and 06:00 Friday and Saturday


Malcolm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You've got me puzzled now Malcolm.

How can they shut a section of the tunnel without closing it completely? There's only one set of rails in each direction isn't there, so if a bit of it is closed, it's all closed in effect.

Or am I missing something?

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Each tunnel is divided into three sections, with a crossover between each section. When they close a section, they use the other section for 2 way working. They send a lot of traffic one way, clear it, and then send another lot the other way. it doesn't affect tourist traffic that much but it's a problem for freight. If the advertise 2 trins/hr. they'll send one at xx:50, one at xx:57, one at xx5 and one at xx:10, and call that 2 per hour. Great unless you miss them and ahve to wait about 90mins+ for the next one.

Malcolm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Malcolm.

You learn something new every day, eh!

Dave


----------

